# Alessandro Nesta



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Nome: Alessandro Nesta*
Nazionalità Italia
Altezza 187 cm
Peso	79 kg

*Infanzia*
Alessandro Nesta nasce a Roma il 19 Marzo 1976 è il terzo figlio, dopo Fernando e Catia. La famiglia abita a Cinecittà, in piazza Salvatore Galgano al secondo piano di un palazzo che si affaccia su una pineta.
Gioca le prime partite della sua infanzia su un prato che adesso non c'è più: su quell'erba è stata costruita la chiesa di Santa Maria Domenica di Mazzarello. Gli amici passano sotto casa, gli citofonano per organizzare sfide che finiscono quasi sempre quando tramonta il sole. Alessandro Nesta entra in una squadra vera a otto anni.
Il campo del Cinecittà (affiliato alla Roma)è a pochi metri dalla casa di quel bambino che un giorno diventerà il capitano della Lazio e una colonna della nazionale. Inizialmente gioca centrocampista.
Alessandro Nesta è stato scoperto per primo da Francesco Rocca, scout per la Roma, ma suo padre, tifoso laziale, rifiutò l'offerta. Nel 1985 passa alla Lazio nelle giovanili.

*Lazio*
Zoff lo fa esordire nel 1994, con Zeman diventa titolare nel 1995, arriva anche la chiamata in Under 21 vincendo l'Europeo e viene eletto Miglior Giocatore. Viene convocato anche da Sacchi agli Europei del 1996 dopo l'infortunio di Panucci.
Quella del '97-98 è la stagione della definitiva consacrazione per Alessandro. Con una discesa alla Franz Beckenbauer, firma il suo primo gol da professionista. E' il 16 Settembre del '97. La Lazio vince 4-0 in Portogallo contro il Vitoria e Nesta realizza il quarto gol: parte da centrocampo, supera in dribbling tre avversari e batte il portiere.
Sfiora anche lo scudetto con Eriksson, però arriva la prima coppa Italia dove nesta segna un gol in Finale.
Dopo qualche giorno arriva una delle pochissime prestazioni brutte di Nesta, in finale di Coppa Uefa contro l'Inter di Ronaldo dove il brasiliano lo salta praticamente sempre e vince la competizione.
E' l'anno del Mondiale in Francia, è il primo mondiale (sfortunato) di Nesta che si infortuna e lascia in anticipo il campo.
L'anno 1998-1999 la Lazio sfiora un altra volta lo scudetto, ma arriva la prima Coppa delle Coppe e la Supercoppa Uefa contro il Manchester United.
Finalmente arriva il primo Scudetto nel 2000 e la seconda Coppa Italia. L'ultimo trofeo con la Lazio è la Supercoppa Italiana del 2000.
Partecipa all'Europeo del 2000 perso contro la Francia.
La vita di Nesta sta per cambiare. Alla viglia del Derby il 10 marzo 2002 Sergio Cragnotti organizza un vertice a Roma con Moggi. La Juventus è disposta a fare follie per Nesta e per la prima volta la società, che aveva detto di NO al Real Madrid e a tutte le altre offerte ricevute, si mette seduta a trattare. 
Questa storia influisce sulla bruttissima prestazione contro la Roma, dove Montella gli fa 3 gol nel primo tempo e decide di non rientrare in campo.

*Milan*
Prima di passare al Milan partecipa ai Mondiali del 2002, dove l'Italia viene eliminata dalla Corea del Sud con lo scandalo Moreno.
La Lazio è costretta a venderlo al Milan e Nesta la prende malissimo, sognava di giocare sempre con la Lazio. I primi tempi per lui sono difficili al Milan, ma con il tempo riesce a superare le difficoltà e diventa titolarissimo nella squadra allenata da Ancelotti.
Conclude l'anno con la sua prima Champions League ai rigori contro i rivali storici Juventini. L'anno successivo arriva anche il primo scudetto con la maglia del Milan. Viene premiato 3 volte di fila nella squadra dell'anno Uefa.
Sempre nel 2004 vive la sfortunata disfatta di La Coruna e l'anno dopo sempre in Champions vive un incubo più grande, la notte di Istanbul.
Con Maldini, Stam e Cafù formava una delle difese più forti di tutti i tempi.
La prima gioia in Nazionale maggiore arriva nel 2006, l'Italia vince il Mondiale anche se Nesta è costretto a saltare la fase finale per infortunio. Proprio per i problemi fisici decide di abbandonare la Nazionale per dedicarsi solamente al Milan.
Alessandro rimane fuori per tanto tempo, fa la riabilitazione a Miami e riesce comunque a giocare l'ultima parte di stagione vincendo la seconda Champions League. Memorabili le sue prestazioni contro il Manchester in semifinale e in finale contro il Liverpool. Viene così premiato un altra volta nella squadra dell'anno Uefa.
Ritorna a Miami per un altro infortunio saltando tutta la stagione 2008-2009.
Nesta torna protagonista con Allegri nella stagione 2010-2011. Vince l'ultimo scudetto contro i rivali dell'inter, stando alle sue parole è lo scudetto più importante per gli avvenimenti accaduti nell'anno (soprattutto il tradimento di Leonardo).
Nesta comincia benissimo la sua ultima stagione rossonera vincendo in Cina la Supercoppa Italiana contro l'Inter. Gioca 17 partite in Campionato e 7 Champions. Proprio in Champions fa un altra grandissima prestazione contro Lionel Messi al Camp Nou.
La sua ultima partita la fa il 13 maggio 2012 contro il Novara, lascia il Milan insieme a Inzaghi, Seedorf, Zambrotta, Van Bommel, Gattuso per andare in Canada.

Montrèal Impact
Il 5 luglio 2012 è stato ufficializzato il suo passaggio al Montréal Impact. Trova in squadra Bernardo Corradi, Marco Di Vaio e Matteo Ferrari.


nel suo *Palmares *ci sono 19 titoli

Lazio
Coppa Italia: 1997-1998, 1999-2000
Supercoppa Italiana: 1998, 2000
Coppa delle Coppe, 1998-1999
Campionato: 1999-2000
Supercoppa Uefa: 1999

Milan
Coppa Italia: 2003-2004
Campionato: 2003-2004, 2010-2011
Champions League: 2002-2003, 2006-2007
Supercoppa Uefa: 2003, 2007
Coppa del mondo per club: 2007
Supercoppa Italiana: 2004, 2011

Italia
Europeo Under 21: 1996
Mondiale: 2006

è stato non solo uno dei difensori più forti del Calcio Moderno, ma uno dei più forti di sempre (per me il Migliore)


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Fenomeno!
Comunque ho visto il video del primo gol, quello in coppa uefa contro il Vitoria Guimaraes, e non si è trattato di un morbido pallonetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Nella top 5 dei migliori difensori di sempre. Messi ha pianto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Fenomeno!
> Comunque ho visto il video del primo gol, quello in coppa uefa contro il Vitoria Guimaraes, e non si è trattato di un morbido pallonetto



vero l'ho rivisto adesso...modifico
aggiungo che secondo me con Nesta quest'anno potevamo vincere lo scudetto perchè con lui non prendevamo tutti sti gol su palle inattive...avremmo 7-8 punti in più


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero l'ho rivisto adesso...modifico
> aggiungo che secondo me con Nesta quest'anno potevamo vincere lo scudetto perchè con lui non prendevamo tutti sti gol su palle inattive...avremmo 7-8 punti in più


E' una cosa che ho pensato anche io, più volte.
Magari anche facendolo giocare raramente, una persona come lui avrebbe fatto davvero comodo...ma in fondo è stato lui a decidere, evidentemente non si sentiva in grado di continuare con noi, cosa che mi fa apprezzare ancora di più il buon Sandro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sandrone


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

grandissimo Sandrone,quest'anno sarebbe dovuto essere stra titolare,ha fatto un gesto da grande uomo tirandosi fuori da solo


----------



## rossovero (28 Febbraio 2013)

Fuoriclasse assoluto!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Si sente la sua mancanza.


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2013)

Il mio idolo. Forse il difensore più elegante di sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2013)

Un mostro l'anno scorso con una gamba a 37 anni fece vedere le stelle a Messi e ho detto tutto.

Magari avercelo ancora. Mi sarei sentito tranquillo con lui al Camp Nou il 12


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

L'acquisto in pompa magna migliore di sempre nella nostra storia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un mostro l'anno scorso con una gamba a 37 anni fece vedere le stelle a Messi e ho detto tutto.
> 
> Magari avercelo ancora. Mi sarei sentito tranquillo con lui al Camp Nou il 12


Nesta l'avrei tenuto fino ai 40 anni, altroché.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2013)

Per me, il difensore più forte di sempre.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore stratosferico. Il difensore più forte che abbia mai visto giocare, ma soprattutto un grandissimo signore. Ha saputo dire basta quando ha capito di non reggere più il ritmo, anche se, pur a mezzo servizio, sarebbe per distacco il difensore più forte del campionato ancora oggi e le partite contro il Barcelona dello scorso anno lo dimostrano.

E' stato un onore vedergli indossare la nostra maglia per 10 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

ogni volta che giocava trasmetteva una sicurezza impressionante


----------



## pennyhill (8 Marzo 2013)

Intervista a Nesta.


----------



## Hammer (8 Marzo 2013)

Non lo posso descrivere. Il miglior difensore che io abbia mai visto giocare.
L'anno scorso ho comprato la sua maglia. Sandrone mio


----------



## Marilson (8 Marzo 2013)

mi sono domandato più e più volte, con questo Milan in crescita, dove saremmo potuti essere con un Alessandro Nesta in più, anche a mezzo servizio. Non mi sarei posto limiti sinceramente.


----------



## Hammer (8 Marzo 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi sono domandato più e più volte, con questo Milan in crescita, dove saremmo potuti essere con un Alessandro Nesta in più, anche a mezzo servizio. Non mi sarei posto limiti sinceramente.



Secondo posto


----------



## Facciosnaooo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chissà quando potremo avere in rosa un altro Nesta...


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2013)

Stratosferico, immenso. Un onore averlo visto con la nostra maglia. Grandissimo anche nel farsi da parte quando ha capito che il fisico non reggeva più. Sandro


----------



## francylomba (19 Marzo 2013)

Auguri di buon compleanno a sandro!!!! me lo ricordo fa gli anni con mia mamma ihih


----------



## Prinz (19 Marzo 2013)

quanto mi manca.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2013)

Tanti auguri Sandrone! Tempesta perfetta


----------



## rossovero (3 Giugno 2013)

Con i Montreal Impact é stato espulso per una (quasi) testata: é elegante persino quando protesta... Uno dei calciatori piú eleganti che ho visto, insieme a MVB e a Manuel Rui Costa. Questo manca nel Milan di oggi: eleganza.


----------



## de sica (3 Giugno 2013)

La clip su Nesta è fantastica!! come tutto il video alla fine


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Elegante dentro e soprattutto fuori dal campo.


Indubbiamente il miglior uomo passato per il Milan nel dopo Maldini.


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> La clip su Nesta è fantastica!! come tutto il video alla fine



tranne per il fatto che definiscono simic un grande giocatore e milanlab un progetto vincente.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Giugno 2013)

Su Milan lab hai ragione, su simic no. Giocasse ora, probabilmente sarebbe il miglior difensore della serie a


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Su Milan lab hai ragione, su simic no. Giocasse ora, probabilmente sarebbe il miglior difensore della serie a



mah, uno fra i migliori, non il migliore...ed in ogni caso, il il video si riferisce a quegli anni. è stato un buon giocatore, ma non un campione.


----------



## runner (5 Giugno 2013)

delle volte mi ricordo quando lo acquistammo.....

c' era un entusiasmo pazzesco!!


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> tranne per il fatto che definiscono simic un grande giocatore e milanlab un progetto vincente.



Agghiaccianti le parole del Gallo in questo video:"Con Milan Lab abbiamo tolto i medicinali a Milanello. A Milanello si curano i giocatori con la chiropratica, si curano con le mani". Questo per chi dice che Galliani non è uno dei maggiori responsabili dello sfascio avvenuto in questi anni.
Per tornare in argomento: Tempesta perfetta Nesta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Agghiaccianti le parole del Gallo in questo video:"Con Milan Lab abbiamo tolto i medicinali a Milanello. A Milanello si curano i giocatori con la chiropratica, si curano con le mani". Questo per chi dice che Galliani non è uno dei maggiori responsabili dello sfascio avvenuto in questi anni.
> Per tornare in argomento: Tempesta perfetta Nesta



resteranno negli annali i viaggi della speranza per pato , col luminare americano che aveva capito il problema : la gamba scollegata dal cervello


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> resteranno negli annali i viaggi della speranza per pato , con l'illuminare americano che aveva capito il problema : la gamba scollegata dal cervello



Luminare "consigliato" dallo sciamano Messerman, ecco il competentissimo staff che abbiamo a Milanello. E parlando di Nesta tutti gli anni persi a fare la "terapia conservativa" a Miami perché non volevano operarlo? Mamma mia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

ho letto che forse potrebbe smettere...


----------



## Gollume (6 Luglio 2013)

Difensori così ne nascono uno ogni 20 anni. Il migliore difensore degli ultimi anni per distacco abissale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Difensori così ne nascono uno ogni 20 anni. Il migliore difensore degli ultimi anni per distacco abissale.



quoto

P:S: bella la frase di Carletto in firma...si è scordato di Maldini


----------



## Gollume (6 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto
> 
> P:S: bella la frase di Carletto in firma...si è scordato di Maldini



grazie! Povero Capitano...  
Adesso è arrivata ora di cambiarla la firma...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Luglio 2013)

Doveva essere Nesta il capitano nel post Maldini, adesso sarebbe ancora qui!


----------



## S.1899 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti !

Ho appena letto (sul sito ufficiale dell'Impact de Montreal) che domani, prima del calcio d'inizio di Impact Montreal - Union de Philadelphie, ci sarà una *cerimonia di omaggio sulla carriera di Alessandro Nesta* !

il sito non ha dato più dettagli ma il inizio della partita dell' Impact sarà a 14:00 e sembra che *la cerimonia di omaggio a Nesta inizierà a 13:30 (ora canadese)*

Allora se volete vedere il omaggio , attenzione alla differenza di fuso orario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

grande Campione...il Difensore più forte di Sempre e non lo dico perchè sono un suo Fan


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grande Campione...il Difensore più forte di Sempre e non lo dico perchè sono un suo Fan



ma come si fa a non essere un suo fan??


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2013)

Difensori di questo livello sono totalmente spariti. Aimè.


----------



## S.1899 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grande Campione...il Difensore più forte di Sempre e non lo dico perchè sono un suo Fan



Sono d'acordo con te 
Purtroppo non ci sono più difensori come Nesta

Trovo che oggi, anche il migliore difensore del mondo (Thiago Silva) è ancora lontanto del livelo di Nesta
Per non parlare dei nostri difensori ...

Non vedo l'ora di vedere l'omaggio che hanno preparato per lui . Spero che sarà all'altezza di Sandro  !


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grande Campione...il Difensore più forte di Sempre e non lo dico perchè sono un suo Fan



Il più forte di sempre mi pare un po' esagerato...prima di lui ci sarebbero un certo Beckembauer e un certo Baresi...Sandro può stare comunque nella top five..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a non essere un suo fan??



 oltre ad essere un grande Campione è un grande Uomo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Sono d'acordo con te
> Purtroppo non ci sono più difensori come Nesta
> 
> Trovo che oggi, anche il migliore difensore del mondo (Thiago Silva) è ancora lontanto del livelo di Nesta
> ...



e mai ce ne saranno...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il più forte di sempre mi pare un po' esagerato...prima di lui ci sarebbero un certo Beckembauer e un certo Baresi...Sandro può stare comunque nella top five..



in fase difensiva è superiore a Beckenbauer che poteva fare tranquillamente il centrocampista...da quello che ho visto e letto per me è stato superiore anche a Baresi pure se non l'ho mai visto...come dici sicuramente è nella Top 5 con Maldini, Baresi, Scirea e Beckenbauer...dopo tutti l'altri


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2013)

Immenso, immenso, immenso. Oggi sarebbe due gradini, ma che dico, due scale, al di sopra di Zapata o Mexes.


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Di Nesta la cosa più bella era la sua eleganza nel movimenti e nei gesti... Superiore anche a Maldini in questo particolare .


----------



## Gas (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è stato superiore anche a Baresi pure se non l'ho mai visto...



No aspetta un secondo, non hai visto Baresi... guardalo !


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> No aspetta un secondo, non hai visto Baresi... guardalo !



non ho visto partite intere...video ne ho visti, infatti questo dove annulla Romario l'avevo visto ed è pazzesco..era pure a fine carriera...mi ricorda Nesta vs Messi al Camp Nou 2012


----------



## iceman. (19 Ottobre 2013)

Che mostro ..


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Immenso, immenso, immenso. Oggi sarebbe due gradini, ma che dico, due scale, al di sopra di Zapata o Mexes.



Ma anche due grattacieli. 

Comunque che roba avevamo prima in difesa, madre de Dios.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ma come abbiamo fatto a perdere un campionato con Nesta-Thiago ed Ibra... mah


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Un Nesta ci manca come l'acqua al deserto... Attenti però, Baresi nella sua giornata peggiore equivale a Nesta e Cannavaro assieme nella loro giornata migliore.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a perdere un campionato con Nesta-Thiago ed Ibra... mah



Lo sappiamo tutti il perchè. Ti do un indizio: Livorno.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un Nesta ci manca come l'acqua al deserto... Attenti però, Baresi nella sua giornata peggiore equivale a Nesta e Cannavaro assieme nella loro giornata migliore.



Non sono d'accordo, io su Sandro mi rendo conto di essere pesantemente di parte perchè lo reputo il miglior centrale della Storia del Calcio (avete capito bene). Ma ad ogni modo si confrontano altre epoche, Baresi era un libero mentre Nesta un centrale difensivo a tutto tondo, con piedi ottimi, forse nella visione di gioco pagava dazio a Franco ma come qualità fisiche gli stava sopra due spanne.
Su Cannavaro ho invece l'idea che si sia trovato spesso nel posto giusto al momento giusto, ottimo stopper ma nulla di più. Il pallone d'oro è invece una buffonata dai tempi di Sammer, manco lo valuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, io su Sandro mi rendo conto di essere pesantemente di parte perchè lo reputo il miglior centrale della Storia del Calcio (avete capito bene). Ma ad ogni modo si confrontano altre epoche, Baresi era un libero mentre Nesta un centrale difensivo a tutto tondo, con piedi ottimi, forse nella visione di gioco pagava dazio a Franco ma come qualità fisiche gli stava sopra due spanne.
> Su Cannavaro ho invece l'idea che si sia trovato spesso nel posto giusto al momento giusto, ottimo stopper ma nulla di più. Il pallone d'oro è invece una buffonata dai tempi di Sammer, manco lo valuto.



quoto tutto quanto...Baresi e Nesta hanno in comune due prestazioni pazzesche a fine carriera
Baresi vs Romario in Finale dei Mondiali 94
Nesta vs Messi quarti di finale Champions 2012


----------



## O Animal (20 Ottobre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, io su Sandro mi rendo conto di essere pesantemente di parte perchè lo reputo il miglior centrale della Storia del Calcio (avete capito bene). Ma ad ogni modo si confrontano altre epoche, Baresi era un libero mentre Nesta un centrale difensivo a tutto tondo, con piedi ottimi, forse nella visione di gioco pagava dazio a Franco ma come qualità fisiche gli stava sopra due spanne.
> Su Cannavaro ho invece l'idea che si sia trovato spesso nel posto giusto al momento giusto, ottimo stopper ma nulla di più. Il pallone d'oro è invece una buffonata dai tempi di Sammer, manco lo valuto.



Ovviamente la frase su Nesta e Cannavaro era un'iperbole per sottolineare la grandezza di Baresi.

Diciamo che come libero Baresi faceva spesso reparto da solo, con i vari Maldini e Tassotti che facevano su e giù il campo era la diga davanti al portiere ma con una licenza solo sua di attaccare gli spazi come nessuno al mondo (tipo Cannavaro contro la Francia ma per tutta la carriera). Aveva qualità fisiche straordinarie, arginava giocatori come Maradona e Platini come delle pecorelle in un recinto.

Nesta aveva una capacità di recupero unica dovuta alle sue lunghe leve ed ad un ottima visione di gioco, Baresi invece era un diavolo inarrestabile che soffocava ogni attacco avversario. 

Se avessero giocato assieme probabilmente gli avversari non sarebbero nemmeno scesi in campo...


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Baresi era considerato un mostro pure da Maradona, dichiarato proprio da lui dopo un napoli-milan "è il migliore".
Riassumendo.. Maradona lo considerava il migliore in assoluto, a fine carriera si è fumato il brasile intero da solo (sbaglio o Romario che è stato asfaltato come un tappetino ha pure vinto il pallone d'oro quell'anno? Che schifo..).

Francamente parlare del pallone d'oro di Cannavaro è ridicolo, se lo meritavano molto di più Pirlo e Buffon, che prese gol solo da Zaccardo poi..
In quanto a Maldini, il pallone d'oro per me l'avrebbe vinto al 10000% nel 2005 se avessimo vinto quella dannata finale! Sarebbe stato il perfetto coronamento di una carriera ineguagliabile.


----------



## Belfast Boy (20 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la frase su Nesta e Cannavaro era un'iperbole per sottolineare la grandezza di Baresi.
> 
> Diciamo che come libero Baresi faceva spesso reparto da solo, con i vari Maldini e Tassotti che facevano su e giù il campo era la diga davanti al portiere ma con una licenza solo sua di attaccare gli spazi come nessuno al mondo (tipo Cannavaro contro la Francia ma per tutta la carriera). Aveva qualità fisiche straordinarie, arginava giocatori come Maradona e Platini come delle pecorelle in un recinto.
> 
> ...



Si, ma io sono di parte. Generazionalmente ho vissuto Franco Capitano da infante ad adolescente e rimane un MITO, poi subentra la razionalità e Sandro e l'ho vissuto con più "cognizione di causa" diciamo così. Ho ancora la 13 autografata incorniciata ove al momento della firma mi rispose testuali parole: "Ti ringrazio ma il grande è Paolo non io" senza giornalisti o microfoni accanto e non eravamo nella generazione degli smartphone ecc. Come ho scritto su Sandro sono di parte me ne rendo conto.
Ma Franco veniva da un'intera vita Milan al pari di Paolo, lui no...anzi...e a tutti gli effetti con estrema umiltà nonostante lo spessore tecnico si è quasi sempre sottratto alla ribalta. Parliamo di uno che rinunciò al posto in Nazionale GARANTITO (Lippi lo supplicò a più riprese per il Sudafrica se ricordate) per concentrarsi sul Milan, capendo i limiti fisici di tenuta atletica, per me era avanti ANNI LUCE uno così.
Aggiungo: Thiago è diventato quello che è grazie a madre natura ma per sue stesse parole anche per essersi allenato mesi su mesi con Nesta.


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2013)

aggiungo io ...una difesa con Tassotti Nesta Baresi e Maldini,e in porta ci potevi anche mettere un citofono


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Ottobre 2013)

Il difensore più forte che io abbia mai visto. Grazie Sandrone.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Un grandissimo. Sempre nel mio cuore.


----------



## expo2015 (4 Novembre 2013)

un vero fenomeno!!!


----------



## Schism75 (24 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> aggiungo io ...una difesa con Tassotti Nesta Baresi e Maldini,e in porta ci potevi anche mettere un citofono


É vero, ma non per togliere meriti a nessuno, anche senza Nesta, in porta avevamo sempre di citofoni.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Giocatore che ho sempre invidiato al Milan, uno dei difensori piú forti della storia del calcio italiano, per me anche piú forte di Cannavaro


----------



## Butcher (9 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ho sempre invidiato al Milan, uno dei difensori piú forti della storia del calcio italiano, per me anche piú forte di Cannavaro



Ma non c'è neanche da fare il paragone, dai!


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ho sempre invidiato al Milan, uno dei difensori piú forti della storia del calcio italiano, per me anche piú forte di Cannavaro



Cannavaro era fortissimo, ma Nesta come eleganza e classe lo rendeva sicuramente più forte.


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cannavaro era fortissimo, ma Nesta come eleganza e classe lo rendeva sicuramente più forte.


Era una coppia perfetta, pero ripeto, anch'io tra i due preferivo Nesta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Febbraio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Era una coppia perfetta, pero ripeto, anch'io tra i due preferivo Nesta



Cannavaro del 2004 al 2006 (anche 2007) era una cosa spaventosa...cmq Nesta per me è stato il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi


----------



## O Animal (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cannavaro del 2004 al 2006 (anche 2007) era una cosa spaventosa...cmq Nesta per me è stato il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi



Mi dispiace che tu abbia visto poco giocare quest'uomo altrimenti capiresti che la tua frase non è del tutto corretta... Sandrino è stato uno dei più grandi ma il più grande è solo lui...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che tu abbia visto poco giocare quest'uomo altrimenti capiresti che la tua frase non è del tutto corretta... Sandrino è stato uno dei più grandi ma il più grande è solo lui...



per me no, nemmeno Paolino...ovviamente è solo una mia opinione


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che tu abbia visto poco giocare quest'uomo altrimenti capiresti che la tua frase non è del tutto corretta... Sandrino è stato uno dei più grandi ma il più grande è solo lui...



Una frase degli attaccanti dell'epoca ti rimane impressa. Quando c'era in campo Baresi ti sentivi costantemente gli occhi puntati addosso come nessun'altro sapeva fare. Come ti marcava lui....


----------



## zico (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nesta grandissimo giocatore dopo baresi, giocatori cosi' sono oro colati , forti intelligenti umili di carisma.....


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Perdonatemi, non voglio innescare alcuna polemica, per altro sterile visto che ciascuno rimarrebbe delle proprie opinioni. Ma pongo un solo quesito; se il topic è su Nesta, e qui siamo d'accordo tutti, perchè tirare in ballo Baresi ogni 3 post?
No...perchè per lo stesso presupposto ci sarebbe da divertirsi parecchio in quelli su Papin e Stam...ma per lo stesso identico motivo non vedo logica nel farlo. Tutto qui.

Sandro quanto mi manca la tua 13, mica le versioni tarocche che si son viste dopo...


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, non voglio innescare alcuna polemica, per altro sterile visto che ciascuno rimarrebbe delle proprie opinioni. Ma pongo un solo quesito; se il topic è su Nesta, e qui siamo d'accordo tutti, perchè tirare in ballo Baresi ogni 3 post?
> No...perchè per lo stesso presupposto ci sarebbe da divertirsi parecchio in quelli su Papin e Stam...ma per lo stesso identico motivo non vedo logica nel farlo. Tutto qui.
> 
> Sandro quanto mi manca la tua 13, mica le versioni tarocche che si son viste dopo...



In questa pagina sono stato io, pardon... Non era per mancanza di rispetto dell'enorme giocatore che è stato Sandrino ma se vedi era stato scaturito dalla frase del fan boy Fabry che aveva affermato che Nesta "è stato il difensore più forte di tutti tempi"... Frase un po' eccessiva  che ripete da 8 pagine


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In questa pagina sono stato io, pardon... Non era per mancanza di rispetto dell'enorme giocatore che è stato Sandrino ma se vedi era stato scaturito dalla frase del fan boy Fabry che aveva affermato che Nesta è stato il difensore più forte di tutti tempi... Un po' eccessiva



No va beh, io capisco che siano inevitabili confronti a lungo andare e tirare in ballo Franco verso un topic di Nesta da Milanista (quindi non considerando la carriera pre) già è di per se un apprezzamento per Sandro. Ma qui mi sembrava un filo esagerato e non mi riferivo a te nello specifico ma nel generale un po' troppo diffuso ma soprattutto insistente


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

Ho visto uno speciale su di lui a sky.. mamma mia, ineguagliabile


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ho visto uno speciale su di lui a sky.. mamma mia, ineguagliabile



l'ho visto anche io ieri, da brividi..


----------



## Eziomare (1 Settembre 2014)

di che speciale si trattava? I signori del calcio?


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Marzo 2015)

oggi compie 39 anni.un onore averti visto indossare la nostra maglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2015)

Senza dubbio il miglior centrale degli ultimi 20 anni (secondo me anche di tutti i tempi).


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2015)

tanti auguri Sandrone per i tuoi 39 anni


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma adesso gioca con Materazzi in India????

Se non avesse avuto un fisico di porcellana avrebbe potuto continuare in A fino ai 41 come quel macellaio di Vierchowod...


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma adesso gioca con Materazzi in India????
> 
> Se non avesse avuto un fisico di porcellana avrebbe potuto continuare in A fino ai 41 come quel macellaio di Vierchowod...



Ma secondo me è stata una sua scelta defilarsi. Con il Milan un altro anno l'avrebbe fatto (come Ambrosini) e probabilmente avrebbe fatto anche un altro anno in serie in una squadra tipo il Verona.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2015)

Nesta, il mio idolo in gioventù, l'ho sempre sognato fin dai tempi della Lazio ved il fatto che me lo sia potuto godere al Milan è stato il top.

Auguri fenomeno!


----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2015)

C'era una volta una società di calcio che comprava campioni...


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2015)

Non ho ancora visto nel panorama mondiale un centrale di difesa più forte e completo di lui. Buon compleanno, Leggenda


----------



## 13-33 (19 Marzo 2015)

CHE FENOMENO !!!!! IDOLO ASSOLUTO


----------



## mandraghe (30 Settembre 2015)

Oggi in visita a Milanello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi in visita a Milanello.



Senza i vari infortuni a 45 anni avrebbe dato ancora le piste ai caproni attuali...speriamo gli facciano fare una chiacchierata con Romagnoli, l'unico talentuoso della difesa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2015)

Credo che attualmente non farebbe comunque peggio di ospedAlex o Zappata.


----------



## smallball (30 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi in visita a Milanello.



che nostalgia!!!!


----------



## de sica (30 Settembre 2015)

Sandro per favore , togliti il cardigan e mettiti la divisa, che ci servi come il pane subito


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> C'era una volta una società di calcio che comprava campioni...



Ricordo benissimo quel ultimo giorno di mercato di 2002.. lui non voleva venire da noi ma pochi mesi dopo sembrava uno di noi già da tutta la vita..

Dopo Baresi il migliore che ho visto nel ruolo


----------



## Eziomare (5 Ottobre 2015)

personalmente (con Baresi e Weah) è uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre, oggi molti rossoneri (specie molto giovani) ricordano solo vagamente quello che rappresentava quest'uomo (ne parlavo proprio l'altra sera al pub con alcuni giovincelli), con Franz semplicemente il piu' forte difensore centrale che abbia mai visto sui campi di calcio: classe, atletismo, tecnica, umiltà. 
Se ripenso a quella sera del 31 Agosto, erano piu' o meno le 20, ora di cena, accendo il televideo...brividi.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2015)

Se l'altra sera ci fosse stato lui, Higuain, Hamsik e Insigne il pallone lo vedevano solo durante il riscaldamento.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2015)

Messi un attimino frustrato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2015)

Ma un contrattino fino a fine stagione, no?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma un contrattino fino a fine stagione, no?



Quoto, anche solo per far crescere il nostro Romagnoli. Quanto ci servirebbe uno come lui!


----------



## wildfrank (9 Novembre 2015)

L'unico che stona nel video è Abete, Abote, Ebete...ma come si chiama??????


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Novembre 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> L'unico che stona nel video è Abete, Abote, Ebete...ma come si chiama??????



Si chiama Ignazio Aborto..
Comunque in difesa Nesta+Maldini+Baresi mai nessuno come loro nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2015)

Avevo 22 anni, ed ero entrato da poco a far parte in pianta stabile della S.S. Lazio. Giocammo all'Olimpico contro la Juventus e rimasi folgorato dalle giocate e dai movimenti di Zidane... A fine gara, Zizou venne vicino e disse: "Alessandro,mi dai la tua maglia? Un giorno vorrei mostrarla a mio figlio per dirgli di aver affrontato all'Olimpico il difensore più forte al mondo". Rimasi di sasso

- Alessandro Nesta


----------



## S.1899 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Avevo 22 anni, ed ero entrato da poco a far parte in pianta stabile della S.S. Lazio. Giocammo all'Olimpico contro la Juventus e rimasi folgorato dalle giocate e dai movimenti di Zidane... A fine gara, Zizou venne vicino e disse: "Alessandro,mi dai la tua maglia? Un giorno vorrei mostrarla a mio figlio per dirgli di aver affrontato all'Olimpico il difensore più forte al mondo". Rimasi di sasso
> 
> - Alessandro Nesta



non so perche ma mi ricorda le sue partite di Champions in 2011, contro il Barça
aveva impressionato tutti : a *37 anni *aveva fermato Messi


----------



## Torros (1 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nesta un attimo completamente posseduto
> Nesta ha beccato un tackle vincente in quella partita, per il resto come tutti veniva costantemente saltato, ma non si sa come da quel tackle sia arrivati a: Nesta ha fermato Messi. No perché se poi guardiamo la partita notiamo un Nesta più volte con le chiappe a terra, un Milan asfaltato e Messi che conclude la partita con due assist, uno dei quali dopo aver saltato tutta la difesa del Milan compreso Nesta.
> 
> 
> Nesta è stato certamente un grande, ma come tutti i grandi quando si ritirano, ottengono un bonus leggenda +100, facendoli diventare dei super-eroi(quando in realtà le figure da bip le hanno fatte tutti), senza difetti cosa che non sono assolutamente stati.


----------



## TheZio (1 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nesta un attimo completamente posseduto
> Nesta ha beccato un tackle vincente in quella partita, per il resto come tutti veniva costantemente saltato, ma non si sa come da quel tackle sia arrivati a: Nesta ha fermato Messi. No perché se poi guardiamo la partita notiamo un Nesta più volte con le chiappe a terra, un Milan asfaltato e Messi che conclude la partita con due assist, uno dei quali dopo aver saltato tutta la difesa del Milan compreso Nesta.
> 
> Nesta è stato certamente un grande, ma come tutti i grandi quando si ritirano, ottengono un bonus leggenda +100, facendoli diventare dei super-eroi(quando in realtà le figure da bip le hanno fatte tutti), senza difetti cosa che non sono assolutamente stati.



se non ricordo male il sig. Messi segnò solamente su rigore.. e cmq eravamo ampiamente a fine ciclo..


----------



## Gas (1 Gennaio 2016)

Si ma... quanti anni aveva Nesta in quella partita ? Non stiamo parlando di Alessandro nel suo apice massimo di strapotere fisico, mentre Messi era un supereroe.


----------



## Torros (1 Gennaio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si ma... quanti anni aveva Nesta in quella partita ? Non stiamo parlando di Alessandro nel suo apice massimo di strapotere fisico, mentre Messi era un supereroe.



nessuno ha detto niente su ciò. Solo che dire che Nesta ha umiliato Messi è falso..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nesta un attimo completamente posseduto
> Nesta ha beccato un tackle vincente in quella partita, per il resto come tutti veniva costantemente saltato, ma non si sa come da quel tackle sia arrivati a: Nesta ha fermato Messi. No perché se poi guardiamo la partita notiamo un Nesta più volte con le chiappe a terra, un Milan asfaltato e Messi che conclude la partita con due assist, uno dei quali dopo aver saltato tutta la difesa del Milan compreso Nesta.
> 
> 
> Nesta è stato certamente un grande, ma come tutti i grandi quando si ritirano, ottengono un bonus leggenda +100, facendoli diventare dei super-eroi(quando in realtà le figure da bip le hanno fatte tutti), senza difetti cosa che non sono assolutamente stati.



Ancora??? Vai a leggere il topic di quella partita. Tutti l'abbiamo detto che Nesta ha fermato Messi.
Sono anni che vuoi far cambiare idea a tutti con i soliti video su Youtube (forse posti sempre lo stesso).


----------



## Torros (2 Gennaio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ancora??? Vai a leggere il topic di quella partita. Tutti l'abbiamo detto che Nesta ha fermato Messi.
> Sono anni che vuoi far cambiare idea a tutti con i soliti video su Youtube (forse posti sempre lo stesso).



sei l'hai detto tu e 4 bacucchi direi chissenfrega, non è che una cosa in cui credi tu diventa per forza realtà perché lo credi tu e altri 4 tizi. I soliti video? ma se quelli che parlano di Nesta che ha fermato Messi(come cavolo ha fatto poi a fermarlo se il Milan è stato asfaltato?) postano sempre le stesse azioni, a fronte di molte altre azioni in cui Nesta è stato trattato come qualsiasi altro difensore. Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà un difensore capace di fermare Messi costantemente. Potranno limitarlo certo, ma finisce li la storia. Messi è il giocatore più rapido, con la tecnica migliore nei fondamentale e con il dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto. 
Ti dico di più contro Messi, Thiago Silva ha figure decisamente migliori di quelle di Nesta e di altri difensori.
Infatti personalmente reputo Silva più forte di Nesta. Nesta ha certamente fatto una carriera migliore perché semplicemente ha giocato in squadre migliori, ma se parliamo di abilità calcistiche per me Silva>Nesta.


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> sei l'hai detto tu e 4 bacucchi direi chissenfrega, non è che una cosa in cui credi tu diventa per forza realtà perché lo credi tu e altri 4 tizi. I soliti video? ma se quelli che parlano di Nesta che ha fermato Messi(come cavolo ha fatto poi a fermarlo se il Milan è stato asfaltato?) postano sempre le stesse azioni, a fronte di molte altre azioni in cui Nesta è stato trattato come qualsiasi altro difensore. Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà un difensore capace di fermare Messi costantemente. Potranno limitarlo certo, ma finisce li la storia. Messi è il giocatore più rapido, con la tecnica migliore nei fondamentale e con il dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto.
> Ti dico di più contro Messi, Thiago Silva ha figure decisamente migliori di quelle di Nesta e di altri difensori.
> Infatti personalmente reputo Silva più forte di Nesta. Nesta ha certamente fatto una carriera migliore perché semplicemente ha giocato in squadre migliori, ma se parliamo di abilità calcistiche per me Silva>Nesta.



Amico, ti senti bene?


----------



## Torros (2 Gennaio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Amico, ti senti bene?



mai stato meglio...


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Ma veramente in un topic che dovrebbe esaltare uno dei più grandi difensori della storia del Milan stiamo a discutere di queste cose?
E' come se giudicassimo Baresi per quel Milan Juve 1 a 5...
Qualsiasi tifosi di calcio, tanto più se milanista, parlando di Sandro Nesta si limita ad alzarsi il cappello in segno di rispetto e riconoscenza.


----------



## Torros (2 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente in un topic che dovrebbe esaltare uno dei più grandi difensori della storia del Milan stiamo a discutere di queste cose?
> E' come se giudicassimo Baresi per quel Milan Juve 1 a 5...
> Qualsiasi tifosi di calcio, tanto più se milanista, parlando di Sandro Nesta si limita ad alzarsi il cappello in segno di rispetto e riconoscenza.



Nessuno ha mancato di rispetto a nessuno. Si sta semplicemente discutendo di calcio e ognuno può avere le sue opinioni. Se un tifoso del Real preferisce Messi a Ronaldo, sta mancando di rispetto a quest'ultimo? Se dico che Ronaldo non ha umiliato Maldini perché l'ha saltato una volta, sto mancando di rispetto a Cr7? Non vedo la mancanza di rispetto e riconoscenza. Non credo cmq abbiano problemi di riconoscenza i personaggi di questa scala sociale, considerando i milioni che prendono è un dovere per loro fare bene il loro lavoro e soddisfare il tifoso, l'anomalia è al contrario.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2016)

Lasciamo perdere commenti negativi su certi fuoriclasse, a maggior ragione in questi tempi di magra!


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha mancato di rispetto a nessuno. Si sta semplicemente discutendo di calcio e ognuno può avere le sue opinioni. Se un tifoso del Real preferisce Messi a Ronaldo, sta mancando di rispetto a quest'ultimo? Se dico che Ronaldo non ha umiliato Maldini perché l'ha saltato una volta, sto mancando di rispetto a Cr7? Non vedo la mancanza di rispetto e riconoscenza. Non credo cmq abbiano problemi di riconoscenza i personaggi di questa scala sociale, considerando i milioni che prendono è un dovere per loro fare bene il loro lavoro e soddisfare il tifoso, l'anomalia è al contrario.


Non ho detto che c'è stata una mancanza di rispetto verso Nesta, ma che non ha senso discutere di queste cose in un topic che dovrebbe semplicemente onorare la sua carriera, sia perchè sono discorsi senza senso (senza entrare nel merito, si parla comunque di una partita in cui Nesta oltretutto aveva 36 anni e un fisico a pezzi), sia perchè si apre un dibattito fuori contesto...


----------



## Eziomare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> sei l'hai detto tu e 4 bacucchi direi chissenfrega, non è che una cosa in cui credi tu diventa per forza realtà perché lo credi tu e altri 4 tizi. I soliti video? ma se quelli che parlano di Nesta che ha fermato Messi(come cavolo ha fatto poi a fermarlo se il Milan è stato asfaltato?) postano sempre le stesse azioni, a fronte di molte altre azioni in cui Nesta è stato trattato come qualsiasi altro difensore. Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà un difensore capace di fermare Messi costantemente. Potranno limitarlo certo, ma finisce li la storia. Messi è il giocatore più rapido, con la tecnica migliore nei fondamentale e con il dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto.
> Ti dico di più contro Messi, Thiago Silva ha figure decisamente migliori di quelle di Nesta e di altri difensori.
> Infatti personalmente reputo Silva più forte di Nesta. Nesta ha certamente fatto una carriera migliore perché semplicemente ha giocato in squadre migliori, ma se parliamo di abilità calcistiche per me Silva>Nesta.



Sono incredibilmente in disaccordo, d'altra parte ognuno ha le proprie opinioni, posso chiederti (senza nessun intento polemico) quanti anni hai e da quanto segui il diavolo?


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> sei l'hai detto tu e 4 bacucchi direi chissenfrega, non è che una cosa in cui credi tu diventa per forza realtà perché lo credi tu e altri 4 tizi. I soliti video? ma se quelli che parlano di Nesta che ha fermato Messi(come cavolo ha fatto poi a fermarlo se il Milan è stato asfaltato?) postano sempre le stesse azioni, a fronte di molte altre azioni in cui Nesta è stato trattato come qualsiasi altro difensore. Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà un difensore capace di fermare Messi costantemente. Potranno limitarlo certo, ma finisce li la storia. Messi è il giocatore più rapido, con la tecnica migliore nei fondamentale e con il dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto.
> Ti dico di più contro Messi, Thiago Silva ha figure decisamente migliori di quelle di Nesta e di altri difensori.
> Infatti personalmente reputo Silva più forte di Nesta. Nesta ha certamente fatto una carriera migliore perché semplicemente ha giocato in squadre migliori, ma se parliamo di abilità calcistiche per me Silva>Nesta.




Sicuramente hai visto ben poco di Alessandro Nesta. 
Ah, pure su Messi come giocatore più rapido e col dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto ho dei dubbi: torna a vedere cosa combinava Ronaldo (l'originale) tra il 1995 e il 1998: livelli di onnipotenza dimenticati, ma strabilianti, e di certo non giocava nel Barca di Messi, ma in un Barca decisamente peggiore e in un Inter in cui giocavano Moriero, Zamorano, Colonnese e altri...


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Thiago piu' FORTE di Nesta ? Aahahahahhaahah , Nesta e' stato un leader sin da giovanissimo quando era capitano nella Lazio, Thiago era mister nessuno che giocava in Russia con modesti risultati.Dopo che' venuto al Milan ha imparato dal Maestro Nesta e Maldini, seppur non si avvicina a loro neanche minimamente. Nesta con Baresi Scirea e Beckenbauer sono stati i migliori centrali di tutti i tempi, va bene essere giovani ma almeno conoscere la storia del calcio.Alessandro perdonalo


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> sei l'hai detto tu e 4 bacucchi direi chissenfrega, non è che una cosa in cui credi tu diventa per forza realtà perché lo credi tu e altri 4 tizi. I soliti video? ma se quelli che parlano di Nesta che ha fermato Messi(come cavolo ha fatto poi a fermarlo se il Milan è stato asfaltato?) postano sempre le stesse azioni, a fronte di molte altre azioni in cui Nesta è stato trattato come qualsiasi altro difensore. Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà un difensore capace di fermare Messi costantemente. Potranno limitarlo certo, ma finisce li la storia. Messi è il giocatore più rapido, con la tecnica migliore nei fondamentale e con il dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto.
> Ti dico di più contro Messi, Thiago Silva ha figure decisamente migliori di quelle di Nesta e di altri difensori.
> Infatti personalmente reputo Silva più forte di Nesta. Nesta ha certamente fatto una carriera migliore perché semplicemente ha giocato in squadre migliori, ma se parliamo di abilità calcistiche per me Silva>Nesta.



Poco fa pensavo di aver letto il commento più stupido della storia di questo forum, mi sa che mi devo ricredere...tu non sai nemmeno di chi stai parlando, sia per quanto riguarda Messi sia per ciò che affermi su Nesta.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> sei l'hai detto tu e 4 bacucchi direi chissenfrega, non è che una cosa in cui credi tu diventa per forza realtà perché lo credi tu e altri 4 tizi. I soliti video? ma se quelli che parlano di Nesta che ha fermato Messi(come cavolo ha fatto poi a fermarlo se il Milan è stato asfaltato?) postano sempre le stesse azioni, a fronte di molte altre azioni in cui Nesta è stato trattato come qualsiasi altro difensore. Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà un difensore capace di fermare Messi costantemente. Potranno limitarlo certo, ma finisce li la storia. Messi è il giocatore più rapido, con la tecnica migliore nei fondamentale e con il dribbling più devastante che si sia mai visto.
> Ti dico di più contro Messi, Thiago Silva ha figure decisamente migliori di quelle di Nesta e di altri difensori.
> Infatti personalmente reputo Silva più forte di Nesta. Nesta ha certamente fatto una carriera migliore perché semplicemente ha giocato in squadre migliori, ma se parliamo di abilità calcistiche per me Silva>Nesta.


se hai meno di 15 anni allora posso capirti, in caso contrario sei rovinato


----------



## Eziomare (7 Marzo 2016)

Escludendo Baresi mai ho visto in vita mia un difensore più forte di Sandro Nesta, a mio avviso stacca anche Maldini come centrale puro. Semplicemente irripetibile: velocita', fisico, classe, umiltà. Avesse avuto un pelo di carisma e di cattiveria agonistica in piu' sarebbe stato perfetto, inumano. Probabilmente uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Marzo 2016)

Per qualche oscuro motivo questo topic sta diventando una sottosezione del circolino, credo che certi post starebbero meglio laggiù


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Marzo 2016)

Dai è palesemente un Troll che provoca. Nemmeno la mamma di Thiago dice che suo figlio sia meglio di Nesta


----------



## CIppO (12 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Nemmeno la mamma di Thiago dice che suo figlio sia meglio di Nesta


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Escludendo Baresi mai ho visto in vita mia un difensore più forte di Sandro Nesta, a mio avviso stacca anche Maldini come centrale puro. Semplicemente irripetibile: velocita', fisico, classe, umiltà. Avesse avuto un pelo di carisma e di cattiveria agonistica in piu' sarebbe stato perfetto, inumano. Probabilmente uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre.



Secondo me un centrale perfetto, non gli mancava niente, tranne un pò di fortuna negli infortuni. Purtroppo per lui ne ha avuto qualcuno di troppo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2016)

Thiago Silva rapportato a Sandro....

Cioè il brasiliano in marcatura ha sempre lasciato a desiderare. E' sempre stato un mediano prestato alla difesa. Come si fa a considerarlo superiore al Magnifico 13. Non c'è bisogno di fare sempre il bastian contrario....


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva rapportato a Sandro....
> 
> Cioè il brasiliano in marcatura ha sempre lasciato a desiderare. E' sempre stato un mediano prestato alla difesa. Come si fa a considerarlo superiore al Magnifico 13. Non c'è bisogno di fare sempre il bastian contrario....



Silva è fortissimo pure in marcatura. 

Poi senza dubbio paragonarlo con Nesta non ha senso.


----------



## Julian Ross (12 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Silva è fortissimo pure in marcatura.
> 
> Poi senza dubbio paragonarlo con Nesta non ha senso.



Molto meno forte di Nesta, a mio avviso. 
Senza ribadire che hanno avuto una carriera molto diversa, perché Sandro giocava ad alto livello da sbarbato e guidava una Lazio fenomenale, mentre Silva ha dovuto aspettare i 24-25 anni per emergere. 

Ecco, in coppia erano eccellenti, anche se Sandro non era più al top (eppure sfornava prestazioni sublimi).


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Silva è fortissimo pure in marcatura.
> 
> Poi senza dubbio paragonarlo con Nesta non ha senso.



Fortissimo no. Ha palesato qualche limite in tal senso.


----------



## Edgar Allan Poe (12 Marzo 2016)

solo inchini per questo fenomeno


----------



## Montag84 (18 Marzo 2016)

Anche Paletta di fianco a Nesta sembrerebbe fortissimo!


----------



## TheZio (19 Marzo 2016)

Oggi ne fa 40!! Tantissimi auguri a te che mi hai fatto innamorare del ruolo! Ave Sandro!!


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2016)

Non ho parole per lui, mi faceva impazzire. Che eleganza, che fenomeno


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2016)

Auguri campione.


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2016)

auguri,40 anni...grande campione


----------



## mandraghe (20 Marzo 2016)

Nesta racconta un aneddoto su lui e Paul Gascoigne:


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2016)

Ma dove sei Sandro? Quanta nostalgia quanto sento nominare il tuo nome e quello degli altri grandi......


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (26 Giugno 2017)

scusate se rievoco post vecchi ma sono registrato da poco.
Personalmente mi innamoro di piu di un difensore forte piuttosto che di un attaccante o centrocampista, sarà perchè di difensori forti ne abbiamo visti veramente pochi (in generale, non solo nel milan), sarà perchè il ruolo di ultimo baluardo mi evoca scene da film, di eroi.

Non potevo non lasciare un messaggio per il calciatore che mi ha fatto rivivere i momenti di baresi. Per me franco è un idolo e rimane inarrivabile, non mi permetto nemmeno di paragonarlo a qualcuno ma la qualità di nesta era incredibile. Senso della posizione che pochi hanno avuto, interventi in tackle che facevano saltare lo stadio e valevano ben piu di un gol, tecnica quasi sprecata per il ruolo e poi la sicurezza che dava ai compagni e l'impegno al massimo livello che metteva in ogni partita fanno di lui uno dei migliori di sempre.

Grazie Sandro.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Giugno 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> scusate se rievoco post vecchi ma sono registrato da poco.
> Personalmente mi innamoro di piu di un difensore forte piuttosto che di un attaccante o centrocampista, sarà perchè di difensori forti ne abbiamo visti veramente pochi (in generale, non solo nel milan), sarà perchè il ruolo di ultimo baluardo mi evoca scene da film, di eroi.
> 
> Non potevo non lasciare un messaggio per il calciatore che mi ha fatto rivivere i momenti di baresi. Per me franco è un idolo e rimane inarrivabile, non mi permetto nemmeno di paragonarlo a qualcuno ma la qualità di nesta era incredibile. Senso della posizione che pochi hanno avuto, interventi in tackle che facevano saltare lo stadio e valevano ben piu di un gol, tecnica quasi sprecata per il ruolo e poi la sicurezza che dava ai compagni e l'impegno al massimo livello che metteva in ogni partita fanno di lui uno dei migliori di sempre.
> ...



Ti capisco, anch'io adoro i difensori centrali proprio per il tuo stesso motivo: avendo 23 non ho potuto vedere in azione Baresi mentre ho potuto ammirare Nesta che, fra i difensori che ho visto, è stato di gran lunga il migliore. Spero un giorno possa tornare al Milan: mi rattrista, sportivamente parlando, vederlo negli Stati Uniti. 
Adesso ho la speranza che Alessio, romano e laziale come lui, possa quantomeno avvicinarsi a Nesta!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2017)

Indubbiamente Nesta insieme a Baresi saranno ricordati tra i migliori difensori del mondo 
Baresi lo metto in cima a tutti quelli esistenti 
non me ne frega se Beckenbauer(2°) ha vinto il Pallone D'oro 
pure Franco se lo strameritava ! 
e nelle prime 4 posizioni ci metto pure Alessandro.. sono indeciso con Thiago Silva


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Marzo 2018)

Auguri Campione!


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2018)

auguroni Sandrone!!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Marzo 2018)

Oggi compie 42 anni il mio idolo, il miglior difensore che abbia mai visto giocare - purtroppo di Baresi ho visto solo qualche highlights: tanti auguri Ale


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2018)

Auguri Sandrone!


----------

